# good place for Bison Meat....?



## Luke0927 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is there anyone in GA that i can get it from...I know i can get it shipped in from all over but was looking to maybe find a place in GA i could get some or even if i had to have them ship it up....would be looking for ground bison and steaks?

If not in GA do you have a place you can recommend?

Thanks


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 23, 2009)

whole foods, the high end grocery store normally has it. also, my local publix here in winder-bethlehem has been carrying ground bison lately too.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 23, 2009)

The best place I've found that has decent prices is www.blackwing.com

It's an all organic meat company and is typically WAY cheaper than any organic you buy at a grocery store.  That meat at groceries is marked up so high.  This is more expensive than non-organic.  But it is SO good and so good for you.  

We order from them every month.  You have to pay shipping.  But, to us, it's worth it.  It's just really great tasting meat and it's organic.  Highly recommend.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 23, 2009)

My Krogers has some, infact it was just on sale fer $2.99(none left). Regular price 5.99


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Jun 23, 2009)

Luke, I know a place not too far from you that carries it all the time....the Harry's in Alpharetta. Kind of pricey, but lots of different cuts and always available. Let me know if you need directions. I live about two miles from there and get  it often.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks...Some my inlaws work for Publix (store manager) I'll ask him if they can get it....Harry's is probably a good place you might could catch some sales at the stores around here but i bet the best deal is probably online....would be nice to just go on a hunt and kill one for myself but can't happen now maybe in the future....

We have an 11 acre Pasture i should just get one and raise it up an kill it!

thanks for the link hunting fool....if anyone else has any places they like let me know I'll check them out for the best prices now

I really wanted to start eating it a lot less saturated fats and its real tasty!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 23, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> My Krogers has some, infact it was just on sale fer $2.99(none left). Regular price 5.99



Yep, it shows up at the local Kroger's.  Get's reduced a lot too.  

If you have a Kroger, and they don't have it, ask them to order it. They have a master list of stuff they can order even if they don't usually sell it locally.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 23, 2009)

there's a bison farm up outside of royston/franklin springs.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 23, 2009)

Id like to try some, what cuts do yall like?


----------



## hoochfisher (Jun 23, 2009)

kildee, try a burger made with it. you will never see a beef burger near that good.


----------



## K80 (Jun 23, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> there's a bison farm up outside of royston/franklin springs.



There is?   Where?  I know of a guy on 172 Madison County that has some and the Franklins folks used to have some but I think they are in Madison County as well.


----------



## win280 (Jun 25, 2009)

You may try Bucks of Blue Ridge. They just moved into town.


----------



## holton27596 (Jun 26, 2009)

if you could get 4-6 people to go in together, be a lot cheaper to buy a whole one and have it butchered. Heck, I would jump in on that.


----------



## cunninghamjames (Jun 26, 2009)

*Bison*

I think i have seen some on eatwild.com 

If anybody is interested we have a place in newnan we sell
grass fed beef, pork,chicken, Eggs, and Raw cows milk


----------



## Throwback (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.chamblessbisonranch.com/


Full disclosure--- he's a relative of mine. Really great guy though. 


T


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 10, 2009)

Roswell Bowhunter said:


> Luke, I know a place not too far from you that carries it all the time....the Harry's in Alpharetta. Kind of pricey, but lots of different cuts and always available. Let me know if you need directions. I live about two miles from there and get  it often.


Its not Harrys anymore its whole foods. Harry moved to  a ranch in Montana right next to Ted Turners bison farm. Go figure!


----------

